# Saadiyatt



## Dino2015 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi can anyone tell me where would be convenient to live if working on saadiyat? I don't want a long commute and have a 90000 housing allowance. Thanks


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

Reem Island, or Tourist Club Area, or near the Corniche perhaps as far as Khalidiya, would all be about 15 - 20 minute drive.


----------

